

Side-by-side comparison of Microsoft's TellMe and Siri (video) - bishnu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHoukZpMhDE

======
janesvilleseo
What a difference in performance. And apple is still saying this is in beta?
What is Microsoft saying theirs is in alpha? I hope so.

------
Ecio78
the first tellme interpretation is spectacular :)

